# Artificial Insemination



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a weird and random question, but I've been wondering this for a while. How exactly do they collect from a stud for artificial insemination? 

Also, I saw on another thread the actual insemination process of a female is surgical?? How do they do this? 

I know all about AI with horses, and always just assumed it was the same but miniaturized with dogs... I have a gut feeling my visions of a miniature padded barrel and teaser bitch are all wrong. :uhoh:

I'm hesitant to google it, because I know from horses googling things to do with breeding that you aren't sure of can result in a lot of things you don't want to see that has nothing to do with breeding animals. :doh:


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL - it's not entirely like collecting a horse - but the AI is similar. There's AI into the uterus with a pipette but there's also surgical implants - depending on the circumstances...In general surgical is the way to go with frozen semen as it gets them right in there at the right time - surgical AI is done after the window for a regular AI - when the eggs are likely to be there to meet the sperm. Surgical AI proceedure actually removes the uterus from the bitch, deposits the semen and they sew her back up...

Collection is ummm...manual. No phantoms involved, though a teaser bitch often helps things along...

More than you wanted to know?

Erica


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know the answer to that but I do know what you are talking about when you talk about googling things.
My husband went online once to look for sites regarding "mufflers" and well, you can guess what came up 
I tried to warn him but he didn't listen!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Collection is ummm...manual. No phantoms involved, though a teaser bitch often helps things along...
> 
> More than you wanted to know?



LOL way more....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Too funny!
MAny years ago, Gini and Larry volunteered to take one of our bitches down to Ohio to have Hutch do a surgical AI for us - the stud dog was also in Ohio so they met Susan and Holden and Gini was there while he was collected. It was her "first time", and I thought I was going to die laughing to hear her version of the "deed".


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Great! Now all the ads at the top of my screen are for semen tanks and fertility treatments... I almost (but not quite) want white dove back up there.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My friend Carlin's old boy Dickens was always collected manually and then she did her own AI's. Dick was capable of naturals but back at that time mycoplasma was a huge bugaboo so she preferred AI's.

Anyway, her husband Trent had, as we said, "magic hands" and so he would always collect Dickens. I was there for one breeding and it was hysterical-the bitch, in full standing season was brought in and Dickens, instead of heading over to her, ran over and stood in front of Trent! We teased Trent mercilessly about his skill with Dickens 

Trouble's last litter was a surgical AI with fresh semen. We had one shot at a successful breeding and it worked-8 puppies


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Anyway, her husband Trent had, as we said, "magic hands" and so he would always collect Dickens. I was there for one breeding and it was hysterical-the bitch, in full standing season was brought in and Dickens, instead of heading over to her, ran over and stood in front of Trent! We teased Trent mercilessly about his skill with Dickens



LOL Oh how embarassing!!! :bowl:


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Was told our vet (aka 'Mr. Glove) has some dogs that 'really love him'. Some a little too much!! LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> My friend Carlin's old boy Dickens was always collected manually and then she did her own AI's. Dick was capable of naturals but back at that time mycoplasma was a huge bugaboo so she preferred AI's.
> 
> Anyway, her husband Trent had, as we said, "magic hands" and so he would always collect Dickens. I was there for one breeding and it was hysterical-the bitch, in full standing season was brought in and Dickens, instead of heading over to her, ran over and stood in front of Trent! We teased Trent mercilessly about his skill with Dickens
> 
> Trouble's last litter was a surgical AI with fresh semen. We had one shot at a successful breeding and it worked-8 puppies


 
I was going to comment on the dog's name but had second thoughts.:curtain:

I have always handled (no pun intended) the Collie breedings for Marie and Jay. One morning at work I received a beautiful bouquet of flowers with a note saying "Thanks for a great night. Love, Ted". Teddy is a Rough Tri that I had collected the night before. The office was curious. Jay's a real funny guy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> One morning at work I received a beautiful bouquet of flowers with a note saying "Thanks for a great night. Love, Ted".


 
LOL!!! 

The litter we were supposed to get from, was a frozen semen/AI procedure. We were pretty skeptical about it when our breeder told us, so she spent about an hour drawing pictures and diagrams to explain it to us. I was surprised at how much detail the drawings had!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

when I first read this question I had a million quick retorts.... but decided to refrain.... 
suffice it to say exactly how you think its done... a hand, a tube, and a dog fancy magazine.... 

ok not the magazine but they will sometimes use a teaser bitch or a bitch who is in season to get the boys head (big head) thinking about the deed.... 

AI's DO NOT have to be surgical... I have an outstanding reproductive vet not too far from so if I am going through all the time and expense of shipping semen I will often do a surgical simply because my odds of a litter do increase.... and I personally prefer the insemination done under surgical conditions that to do a para cervical where they just put the semen as far up using a tube or another device so they put it as far up without going past the cervix and late the swimmers do the rest or a trans cervical where they insert the semen past the cervix and perform a procedure similar to a surgical where the semen is put right into the uterus .... 

I know folks that have had success with all three.... but an AI does not have to be surgical.... 

ok now I have to get my sleep deprived brain out of the proverbial dog gutter....


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the explanations. I think I'd much rather have to manually collect a dog than guide a horse onto the fantom and risk a giant hoof hitting me (I did it once and it scared the living daylights out of me... not to mention there are some things I just didn't want to touch when they are "awake" on this sweet puppy dog of horse).

It makes perfect sense that not all AI's would be surgical. I'm the weird person who is totally fascinated with animal reproduction, and spent a lot of time researching sperm manipulation in horses (ex: older horse sperm not swimming straight when fresh, but problem corrected when frozen) and embryonic transfers - both I think are just simply amazing.

Out of curiosity, when frozen is used in dogs is there usually some sort of guarantee for the bitch owner so they will be provided with more if the bitch does not take or no live puppies result?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> Thanks for the explanations. I think I'd much rather have to manually collect a dog than guide a horse onto the fantom and risk a giant hoof hitting me (I did it once and it scared the living daylights out of me... not to mention there are some things I just didn't want to touch when they are "awake" on this sweet puppy dog of horse).
> 
> It makes perfect sense that not all AI's would be surgical. I'm the weird person who is totally fascinated with animal reproduction, and spent a lot of time researching sperm manipulation in horses (ex: older horse sperm not swimming straight when fresh, but problem corrected when frozen) and embryonic transfers - both I think are just simply amazing.
> 
> Out of curiosity, when frozen is used in dogs is there usually some sort of guarantee for the bitch owner so they will be provided with more if the bitch does not take or no live puppies result?



ok so let me pick your brain.... do you have any resources for "blue hen theory" with regard to reproduction. 

what do you mean provided with more??? most stud contracts will specify a certain number of pups that would be considered a litter... every stud contract is different some have the stud fee based on so much per puppy, some will say that 2 or 3 pups equal a litter... it all depends on teh individual contract. 
s


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Shalva said:


> ok so let me pick your brain.... do you have any resources for "blue hen theory" with regard to reproduction.
> 
> what do you mean provided with more??? most stud contracts will specify a certain number of pups that would be considered a litter... every stud contract is different some have the stud fee based on so much per puppy, some will say that 2 or 3 pups equal a litter... it all depends on teh individual contract.
> s



I think she meant would they be provided with more frozen semen if the AI did not take.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A stud contract is usually the same, whether live cover or AI. A live litter guarantee (live litter usually means 3 puppies), one return service if no litter. When doing an AI, the bitch owner pays all related expenses - shipping of semen, pre-breeding exam, evaluation of semen, surgery (if doing a surgical). This can easily equal the price of a puppy (or more).


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> A stud contract is usually the same, whether live cover or AI. A live litter guarantee (live litter usually means 3 puppies), one return service if no litter. When doing an AI, the bitch owner pays all related expenses - shipping of semen, pre-breeding exam, evaluation of semen, surgery (if doing a surgical). This can easily equal the price of a puppy (or more).


It is my experience that all expenses are paid by the bitch owner WITH THE EXCEPTION of semen evaluation.... I have done four AI's over the past five years and have never paid for the semen evaluation.... I have paid for all other expenses....but relating to the stud dog, I have paid for the collections... but the semen evaluation to determine if the swimmers are in good shape with good motility has always been the responsibilty of the stud dog owner.


----------

